# I will need to know that you want this puppy forever and it's not just for now pup as they are the m



## Scott Raphael (Nov 22, 2020)

I will need to know that you want this puppy forever and it's not just for now pup as they are the most loving dogs, loyal and sensitive. Puppy has been microchipped, wormed, socialized and vet checked


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It is against forum rules to offer any animals for sale


----------

